# How to take jumperoo seat out?



## Hannahk

Anybody know how to take the fabric jumperoo seat out? Imogen was sick and it needs to go in the wash, but I don't have any instructions!


----------



## blondey

I spent ages trying to do it! 

Have a look underneath, there are little teeth/tabs under the seat which sit round the circle. Try and pop a couple of them out and the seat should come out.

I bet that makes absolutely no sense to someone who doesn't know how to do it lol!

xx


----------



## Torz

I've just taken mine off today :) 

Underneither the seat unit on the inside edge there are 4 clips/tabs that hold it in place. You need to push each of these in while pulling on the seat one at a time. That removes the fabric cover & the plastic frame with the wheels on. You then need to remove the fabric from the frame. round the inside edge where the wheels are you will see the material is hooked on, just just need to pull the material over the little plastic hooks.

Hope that made sence.


----------



## Hannahk

Thank you!


----------



## ttc_lolly

I needed to know this too :lol: thanks!!


----------

